# American Standard Eco Fusion from Home Depot



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

I had the toilet install from hell today. 

Mu customer, a really good repeat customer bought an American Standard Eco Fusion toilet (you know, the Caroma wannabe) from Home Depot and wanted me to install it. Being a nice guy and never one to turn down work I agreed. Now, in the back of my head I had this little voice saying you'll be sorry, but I ignored it anyway. 

I pulled the old lowboy piece of crap, fixed the flange and started to take the new toilet out of the box. I opened the tank box, pulled the lid out and set it aside. I pulled the tank out, flipped it over to put the tank to bowl gasket on and most of the flush valve fell on the floor..WTF! The little clips that keep the flush valve together were not only broken, but there were no signs of them ever being in the box. My guess, broken before packing.

Off to Home Depot we go...

Forty minutes later I am putting the replacement in the tank and assembling the toilet. I set the toilet, turn on the water, put the lid on the tank and push the piss button and nothing happened. WTF! I push the crap button, nothing..WTF! I pull the lid off and discover that the adjustment screws on the bottom of the buttons are broken off as well. Again, no sign that they ever made it to the box...

Off to Home Depot again...

Another forty minutes later and I am back with a new button, a box of Popeye's crawfish and a lingering thought that I should listen to my inner voice more often. 


I guess my whole point is, as a person who takes pride in my work, I am a little bit peeved that the good folks at American Standard let something like that get out the door. Now I can understand if it were a normally stocked item, but this was a special order bone color toilet that cost my customer close to 200 bucks more than a normally stocked toilet. 

Ok, I am done ranting...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

:laughing: I haven't supplied an AM Std toilet since back in the Champion 1 days....:laughing:

I always warn the customer too...
Are you sure... They are junk... Lots of problems right out of the box...
If I meet up with them it costs you extra....

Some rethink the idea and I go back later for a different one and others pay extra frequently....:whistling2:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I hope you charged the customer for two trips to Home Depot and didn't have to 'eat it' as you had no control over the situation.


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Normally I would stay away from AS. Customer bought it before calling me. I forgot to mention that I had another little voice that I ignored as well when I saw the boxes. ..I need to work on that.

When I said the good folks at AS I was being nice. Why? I don't know. 

Not only did the customer pay extra, they bought Popeye's.. Basically it was more of an aggravation than anything else with the only thing eaten was crawfish. :wallbash:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

chuckscott said:


> I had the toilet install from hell today.
> 
> Mu customer, a really good repeat customer bought an American Standard Eco Fusion toilet (you know, the Caroma wannabe) from Home Depot and wanted me to install it. Being a nice guy and never one to turn down work I agreed. Now, in the back of my head I had this little voice saying you'll be sorry, but I ignored it anyway.
> 
> ...


The toilet wasn't the only one getting boned......so did your cust. and you:laughing:


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> The toilet wasn't the only one getting boned......so did your cust. and you:laughing:


I guess that would be their standard huh..


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

The only things that suck more than Home Depot American Standard toilets is Glacier Bay..........


----------

